# FS: Endlers, Pink Pearl Danios, Red/Pink Ramshorn snails, white/gold cloud minnows



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

10 juvenile Endlers livebearers *10 dollars for 10 * They are the offspring of a female from fa and male from another member here. 






(this is not my picture)

3 Danio albolineatus aka Pink Pearl Danios beautiful shoaling fish... Danio albolineatus (Pearl Danio) - Seriously Fish* $5 for 3*

30+ adult size Red Ramshorn Planorbis species snails of various colours/patterns. Great Algae eaters, great clean-up crew, will not harm healthy plants, and e ven make your job easier in a planted tank, as they will completely eat the dying old leaves, making less work pruning.... and the red and pink ones are especially nice looking... They also make great feeders for loaches or puffer fish. 
*$10 for 30 Lg and a handful of small snails.. *






(This *is* my picture)

Two regular WCMM and one "Gold" long-finned wcmm. *$5 for the group* (this is not my picture)








*All Prices are OBO and open to trade, I have several types of floating plants (the only type of plants truly effective for removing nitrates) available for trade as well...THANKS FOR LOOKING!*


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

whoops, pm box empty now


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

ten dollars for the eleven tetras if you take them today....


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

trade a 7 inch rose queen for the salvini


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

brezilien i sent you a pm


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

tetras sold


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

what type of angels were they? If they are a type that I am looking for, maybe I can help you by buying off the two angels from you haha


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

It is odd that someone would expect them to breed in 3 weeks time. First they would have readjust to the new home and water parameters. You are a great guy to do this for them. You must have some sort of guarantee on your fish. Guaranteed to breed in 3 weeks or less or your money back. LOL.


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

Would you trade the Salvini cichlid for a couple baby albino bnp? Is it a male or female?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

jiayaw they're a couple of peru red scalares here's a pic of the male








haha yeah, i'm a little annoyed cause i lowered the price a few times, so he actually got a pretty good deal, and i threw in some free danios and stuff, and he was emailing me saying they weren't breeding, and the male was picking on the female, and he ''wanted a refund'' and i suggested putting in some 'target fish' and then a week later he says ''sigh nope didn't work'' and then tells me he was using the danios as target fish.... -facepalm- so whatever i'll just keep the darn angels probably, selling fish is too much of a hassle lol


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

gwenyvarca i am not sure about the sex, i'm guessing female just based on the colouration so far but really don't know. i would love to have a couple little bnp though


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

stuff added, prices are negotiable


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

What color are the Endlers approximately? Have they been mixed with guppies?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

the endlers are pretty dull coloured compared to the adult male, they only are starting to get their marking.they haven't been crossed with guppies. they're the offspring of a female endler from fa and a male I got from another member here.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Would you trade them for some plants, like Rotala nanjenshan and/or sagittaria?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

yeah for sure


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

gsneufeld said:


> gwenyvarca i am not sure about the sex, i'm guessing female just based on the colouration so far but really don't know. i would love to have a couple little bnp though


If you still have this guy on Thursday could we make a trade? 2-3 of my baby albino bnp for your Salvini cichlid? Would we be able to meet about halfway? I really like the looks of the Salvini.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

3 babies would be amazing thank you  i could meet you at braid station if that works for you...


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

gsneufeld said:


> 3 babies would be amazing thank you  i could meet you at braid station if that works for you...


That sounds like a great deal. I will have my friend Paul meet you there for the trade. What time would work for you. I know he would like to be home by 7pm if at all possible. I will have him PM you about it. Thanks.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

PM sent about the Salvini.


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

Endlers still available?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

yes, someone made an offer to trade for plants but advantage goes to cash


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Updated availability.. Buy the frog and get your choice of 4 floating plants free


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

so... update, no naming names, but I left some feedback with the person in question and got some pretty good flame mail... this is why the itrader system doesn't really work imo... The first time I'm really unsatisfied with a transaction, and speak my mind, and I get this revenge feedback... 

and apparently now he is spamming people telling them what an awful person I am... haha oh wow...


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

gsneufeld said:


> so... update, no naming names, but I left some feedback with the person in question and got some pretty good flame mail... this is why the itrader system doesn't really work imo... The first time I'm really unsatisfied with a transaction, and speak my mind, and I get this revenge feedback...
> 
> and apparently now he is spamming people telling them what an awful person I am... haha oh wow...


I have heard nothing but had great dealing with you tonight. I love the Salvini. You stuck with your word with me that is all that matters to me. Thanks again.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

gsneufeld said:


> so... update, no naming names, but I left some feedback with the person in question and got some pretty good flame mail... this is why the itrader system doesn't really work imo... The first time I'm really unsatisfied with a transaction, and speak my mind, and I get this revenge feedback...
> 
> and apparently now he is spamming people telling them what an awful person I am... haha oh wow...


The feedback works for those that use it as a tool. I see only 1 negative for you and that just told me that you cannot satisfy everyone. Oh well life must go on. I know for a fact you are a man of your word. It may have taken a couple days to hook up but we did as we had agreed to. I know Gwenyvarca loves the Salvini. Her eyes lit up like a xmas tree when she seen it. It looks great in her tank.

Don't let anyone get you down. You are a great guy and you know it. Thanks again.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump new things for sale


----------

